# Just ordered upgrade - why new HD DVRs?



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just ordered the whole home upgrade. The CSR was wonderful and has set me up nicely with two new HD DVR's to replace my existing HR21 and HR20, a new HD Receiver to replace a D12-300, and the Cinema kit with all free equipment and free installation.

Back when MRV was free, I set it up using the HD DVR's that will be replaced. I attached the HR21 to a wireless bridge and the HR20 directly to the router and was able to enjoy the MRV until they cut it off and started charging for it.

So, if the old receivers worked for MRV, why are they replacing them? Definitely not complaining - just curious as to the difference!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clueless CSR?

I would suspect when the installer shows up to do the upgrade, he'll leave the DVRs you have in place as they do fully support MRV. If they are replaced, it may be with almost anything (no assurance of HR24's), so if it were me I would keep what I have (and keep my recordings).


----------



## macwinlin (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmm, not sure. HR20/21 are compatible with Whole-Home and SWiM.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

macwinlin said:


> Hmm, not sure. HR20/21 are compatible with Whole-Home and SWiM.


I have three HR20s and one HR21 that would say..yes...they are. I even have an R22 in the mix, along with a couple of HR24s.

It could just be some pro-active replacing. I've recently had a couple of hard drive failures.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

macwinlin said:


> Hmm, not sure. HR20/21 are compatible with Whole-Home and SWiM.


They most certainly are. See this thread for compatibility information: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2411710#post2411710


----------



## macwinlin (Sep 14, 2011)

macwinlin said:


> Hmm, not sure. HR20/21 are compatible with Whole-Home and SWiM.


^Meaning I'm not sure why they would replace them as they ARE compatible.

Not sure why DTV would proactively replace a working and still-distributed model. Guess we'll find out when your tech arrives!!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

csf97 said:


> I just ordered the whole home upgrade. The CSR was wonderful and has set me up nicely with two new HD DVR's to replace my existing HR21 and HR20, a new HD Receiver to replace a D12-300, and the Cinema kit with all free equipment and free installation.
> 
> Back when MRV was free, I set it up using the HD DVR's that will be replaced. I attached the HR21 to a wireless bridge and the HR20 directly to the router and was able to enjoy the MRV until they cut it off and started charging for it.
> 
> So, if the old receivers worked for MRV, why are they replacing them? Definitely not complaining - just curious as to the difference!


Don't look a 'gift' horse in the mouth. If you get new receivers, thank the installer.

If not, double check the DECA connection on the HR20 to make sure it is done according to the diagram that's here on DBStalk.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Go Beavs said:


> They most certainly are.


That's what he said.


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks, everybody. I didn't tell the CSR when I called, but we have been having some issues with both of the old HD DVRs (playback issues on one and have to reset often on the other to retain second satellite feed). 

So, I suppose I will let them be replaced. Is there a model that I absolutely should not accept as a replacement for these (i.e. one that is so much worse brand new than these are with their occasional glitches)? And, I'm guessing the HR24 is what I should have my fingers crossed that the new ones are?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

macwinlin said:


> ^Meaning I'm not sure why they would replace them as they ARE compatible.
> 
> Not sure why DTV would proactively replace a working and still-distributed model. Guess we'll find out when your tech arrives!!


Sorry about that. I've become accustomed to ignoring punctuation when reading online content. I should have paid closer attention.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

MikeW said:


> Sorry about that. I've become accustomed to ignoring punctuation when reading online content. I should have paid closer attention.


+1

I had the same problem. I re-read that post and it's clear as day now.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

The only HD receiver that has to get replaced is the H20 as it has no Ethernet port. I'd say be prepared for it to end up happening either way. Ultimately, CSR's don't control what ends up on the order and the system figures out what needs to happen based on your config in their system and it is what builds the order.


----------

